# Asso Cento vs Equipe sizing



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a pair of Assos Cento in large and they fit great. Looking to order a pair or equip. Anyone own both and can comment on sizing differences between the two?
My understanding is that the equip is a slimmer cut. I was a toss up between medium dn large in the cento - stay with large for the equipe?
Tx


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I find them to be about a half size difference maybe.

It might be more the fabric than the cut but the cut is a little different too.

They just changed the Cento, the chamois in it is quite a bit different for this year and it might fit slightly different. They took out the black side wings and they redesigned the kuku penthouse. I find the new design fits better and much more like the Equipe.

I've never put on a pair of either in Large though so I don't really know. If you tell me your weight I can weigh in a little better. I find that their weight chart is incredibly accurate for the Equipe line at least.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Tx MMsrepbike.
I made a typo in my original post. it shouldn't read a pair OR equip. it should read a pair of equip.
The Cento's have been great - just looking to add a pair of equip and wondering about a size compare.
I am 190 lbs.
the Med in Cento was ok but a little snug - I have the Large Cento and they are comfy.



MMsRepBike said:


> I find them to be about a half size difference maybe.
> 
> It might be more the fabric than the cut but the cut is a little different too.
> 
> ...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah I'd go up a size. They say you can run an XLG in Equipe (187-198). So if you get XL which is rated at 176-187 they'd probably fit much like the L in the Cento.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing beats trying them on at a shop that sells them. You just never know what will feel best to you. If I do this and find a good fit, I buy that pair from the shop.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

they feel the same to me, I wear a large. 6 foot and 185lbs


----------

